
Using Go as a scripting language in Linux - neoasterisk
https://blog.cloudflare.com/using-go-as-a-scripting-language-in-linux/
======
westurner
I, too, didn't realize that shebang parsing is implemented in the
`binfmt_script` kernel module.

Does this persist across reboots?

    
    
      echo ':golang:E::go::/usr/local/bin/gorun:OC' | sudo tee /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register

~~~
secumod
No, but different init systems may autoload formats based on some
configuration files. Systemd, for instance:
[https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-
bin...](https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-
binfmt.service.html)

